# some art I plan to make into pendants.



## W.Goepner (Oct 13, 2018)

So # 1, 2, 3, or 4, which is best appealing to you? I am wondering which one to do first.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi Bill
I prefer the 3rd one but l think it might look better without the cloud obscuring the moon.
What material are you going to use to make the pendants?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 14, 2018)

#2, but you gotta fix the wolf's ear.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, definitely #2, and your wolf does need to look more wolf-y and less siberian husky.



G.D.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 14, 2018)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Hi Bill
> I prefer the 3rd one but l think it might look better without the cloud obscuring the moon.
> What material are you going to use to make the pendants?



Well if I had the money gold or silver or a combo of each. Other wise pewter, Nickle or sterling.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 14, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Yeah, definitely #2, and your wolf does need to look more wolf-y and less siberian husky.
> 
> 
> 
> G.D.



this was my model for the wolf


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 14, 2018)

I like 4 because it uses the whole space.
2 is good also but perhaps make the wolf larger or 
whichever you want to emphasize 
1&3, it’s the lightning that seems out of place for me
when I see lightning I can’t see the moon through
the clouds, or is that just in the midwest...
Nice work, it’ll look very good as a pendant.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 15, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> I like 4 because it uses the whole space.
> 2 is good also but perhaps make the wolf larger or
> whichever you want to emphasize
> 1&3, it’s the lightning that seems out of place for me
> ...



Lightning? I saw it as a leafless twig, just shows how differently people interpret things.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 15, 2018)

W.Goepner said:


> View attachment 22828
> this was my model for the wolf



Still looks like a Husky to me... It's muzzle looks too short and wide, and the ears too rounded. 

Could just be the angle though. Dunno.



G.D.


----------



## PiP (Oct 15, 2018)

2 an 4. as I am not keen on the the branch. I'd say keep it simple for the best impact.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you for all the input everyone, I may just get one of each made so I have them all.

 Like BlondeAverageReader said, people see it differently. Yes everyone, it is supposed to be Lightning. It was made to represent a name I brought into the sequel I started. "Tama Tala" is native american, meaning "Thunder Wolf". He is a write in character that does not go beyond the chapter he is mentioned in. I took the name over to a virtual community and it stuck as a name I like. Thus the desire to make it into something a little more for me. 



PiP said:


> 2 an 4. as I am not keen on the the branch. I'd say keep it simple for the best impact.


----------

